# Is anyone taking Ideral(Proanolol) or a beta blocker?



## honeybubbles2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

whats your take on it i have only been taking it for 2 weeks


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah i just started a few days ago......not sure what to think. it does help the physical anxiety symptoms such as rapid pulse rate but thats about it. I am about to start taking LDN....i am also taking Trileptal, and tapering off Klonopin- taking 0.25 mg every few days.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I tried it more than a year ago, and all I recall is that it made me feel a little more tired than usual. I didn't find it to be beneficial.


----------

